# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Citate li na portalu ...

## BusyBee

Zanima me citate li na portalu price o tudjim osobnim iskustvima iz raznih podrucja roditeljstva (kolumne, price s poroda, roditeljska iskustva). 

Ukoliko odgovorite "ponekad" i pod tim podrazumijevate da citate samo ako je tekst ispunio neki uvjet koji vas je privukao, molim vas da napisete sto vas privuce tekstu-osobnom iskustvu da ga procitate.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Ponekad, privuče me tema ili osoba koja je tekst pisala.

----------


## ana.m

Ponekad, ovisi o temi...

----------


## Deaedi

Ponekad procitam, ako je tema zanimljiva i aktualna. Npr., sada vise necu procitati o npr. necijem iskustvu s dohranom, jer me interes za to prosao, ali npr. o odgoju vjerojatno budem procitala.

----------


## apricot

uvijek pročitam.

----------


## mama courage

njih 6 je reklo ne, al nitko se nije usudio napisati post   :Razz:  osim mene   :Saint:  

nemam vremena, jednostavno.

----------


## emily

skoro uvijek procitam
jednostavno me zanima ta ljudska dimenzija necega, a ne samo znanstvene cinjenice i informacija (bila to trudnoca, porod, dojenje, potpomognuta oplodnja...)

----------


## Ivanna

Ponekad, ali to je više ne nego da. Ako me neka tema baš interesira, onda pročitam.

----------


## Tiwi

Ja sam frikuša.

Čitam sve. Ak nađem neki koji nisam - zabrinem se   :Grin:    i pročitam.

----------


## clio180

ponekad. kada sam bila trudna, citala sam vise. i to skoro sve, i ono sto me se tice, i ono sto me se ne tice. ali od kada sam rodila, malo manje.   :Embarassed:  
vise sam na forumu.

----------


## vesna72

Ponekad. Kad me privuče autor ili tema. Ili rasprava o tekstu na forumu   :Grin:

----------


## momze

uglavnom citam sve - neke temeljno procitam, a neke cisto brzinski preletim da vidim o cemu se radi.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ja gutam sve osim tekstove o pravnim pitanjema u HR, jer se ne odnose na nas.

----------


## patricija

procitam naravno kad stignem

----------


## Nika

Pročitam ako mi ne promakne.

----------


## Riana

> Pročitam ako mi ne promakne.


aha

----------


## Arkana10

Citam sve, sve me zanima.

----------


## camel

uglavnom čitam sve.

----------


## maria71

Ponekad, prije češće...ali preletim po temama, što je najbolje kad je roda prešla na novi forum, tako sam ja ostala doma na bolovanju i sve sam tadašnje tekstove iščitala i uopće nisam 2 mjeseca skužila da postoji i forum   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vissnja

Citam, u stvari Mukicina kolumna me i navukla na Rodu... Ne sećam se više kako sam naletela na nju.

----------


## odra

Uglavnom da, volim čitati ljudske priče. Ako ne pročitam, to je uglavnom zato jer nemam vremena tog trenutka, a poslije zaboravim ili mi promakne.

----------


## iki

Ponekad, jer ne stignem, pa čitam samo ono što mi je najzanimljivije.

----------


## jadranka605

> uglavnom citam sve - neke temeljno procitam, a neke cisto brzinski preletim da vidim o cemu se radi.


ovako...

----------


## ivarica

to je jedino sto na portalu ne citam

citala sam mukicine kolumne, onda, a kako vise nitko ne pise ko mukica, ne citam.   :Smile:

----------


## Brunda

Ponekad, ovisi u kojoj sam fazi i što me zanima, ali na kraju ispada da sam veliku većinu i pročitala.
A Muki je bila nenadmašna  sa svojim stilom  :Smile:

----------


## Arwen

> Ponekad, ovisi u kojoj sam fazi i što me zanima, ali na kraju ispada da sam veliku većinu i pročitala.
> A Muki je bila nenadmašna  sa svojim stilom


potpis

----------


## fegusti

u trudnoći sam pročešljala cijelu arhivu.
sada, s vremena na vrijeme, virnem i pročitam zaostatke.
moram priznali da ste me prilično obrazovali...
...i razgalili i oduševili i rasplakali i naveli na razmišljanje...

----------


## -tajana-

Kako kada, uglavnom pročitam ako imam vremena, a kad nemam...

----------


## Zara1

> Ponekad, ovisi o temi...


isto...

----------


## mama_mia22

prije poroda sumanuto čitala priče s poroda. i plakala od ganuća.

----------


## kahna

Ponekad, ovisi o temi, ali i o tome koliko imam vremena   :Grin:

----------


## MIJA 32

Prije sam čitala skoro sve,sada skoro ništa jer ne stignem,ponekada ne stignem ni na forum

----------


## stotica

Ja sam pročitala apsolutno sve o pripremama za trudnoću i pronašla sam puno zanimljivih stvari, a kad zatrudnim pročitati ću i sve ostalo napisano   :Smile:

----------


## kole

> Prije sam čitala skoro sve,sada skoro ništa jer ne stignem,ponekada ne stignem ni na forum


potpis

----------


## Maslačkica

> skoro uvijek procitam
> jednostavno me zanima ta ljudska dimenzija necega, a ne samo znanstvene cinjenice i informacija (bila to trudnoca, porod, dojenje, potpomognuta oplodnja...)


X
i tek sam skontala sad da sam odgovarala na anketu staru skoro 2 godine... valjda nije nikad kasno!  :Wink:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> prije poroda sumanuto čitala priče s poroda. i plakala od ganuća.


i ja isto...

----------


## the enchantress

> emily prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> skoro uvijek procitam
> jednostavno me zanima ta ljudska dimenzija necega, a ne samo znanstvene cinjenice i informacija (bila to trudnoca, porod, dojenje, potpomognuta oplodnja...)
> 
> 
> X
> i tek sam skontala sad da sam odgovarala na anketu staru skoro 2 godine... valjda nije nikad kasno!


ja 2 x   :Smile:

----------

